# Any ideas for a place to stop Sunday through to Monday?



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Well hubby now only has to work until 8am Sunday morning so wondered if anyone knows of somewhere to park the van around the Southampton, Lymington, Southsea areas during the day and overnight? Good dog walking and as few as possible boy racers would be an advantage  
Thanks, Lesley


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I take it the New Forest is full?,you could go down onto the docks,i have spent many an hour waiting for a container,LOL.
Gearjammer


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We were thinking of ferry road, not too sure if overnighting is still tolerated though! Still we could go and wait for a container!


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Try Dibles Road Caravan Park, Dibles Road, Warsash. Excellent facilities and a fantastic dog walk across Warsash Common.

Ian


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Ian


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

Ferry Road Southsea, lots of people there the other week, we were just out for a walk but still seems OK. enjoy.


----------

